# Zero Turn Trouble Turning



## Jburd964 (May 25, 2010)

I have Gravely 260 XDZ it's a commercial mower but I only use it at my place. When pulling are push on left turn controller it sticks and is hard to pull or push and is hesitant to maneuver. Mower is 3 yrs old and has around a hundred hours on it. All scheduled maintenance has been performed. Any suggestions?


----------

